# SOS - Using Milk with Chicken Base



## rockey_f_squirrell (Nov 26, 2016)

----- for tonights dinner so quick answers appreciated pls ---

Wanting to jazz up an alfredo sauce with a bit of chicken base. Since i would use milk instead of water to fix up a cheese sauce was wondering if i can, in a small bowl, make a small amount of chicken stock out of milk to accompany the alfredo sauce.

Part 2 - also wondering what would happen during the heating process if i toss in a few pepperonis if it will excrete the flavor into the sauce


----------



## jennyema (Nov 26, 2016)

Why not just dissolve it into the alfredo sauce?


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Nov 26, 2016)

i had to go cheap and got bertolli alfredo sauce.  When there is residue that wont come out of the jar i put a little milk and shake the residue clear and add it to my sauce


----------



## jennyema (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes just add a dab to the milk.  Start with just a little because it's salty


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 26, 2016)

Not sure if this is relevant, but.....when I made my potatoes, the recipe called for 1/2 cup of cream and 1/2 cup of chicken broth to be added to the potatoes at the same time. The chicken broth I use is a powdered kind that I dissolve in water (1 teaspoon to 1 cup of water), so I did that and then just added the cream and whisked it all together before pouring over the potatoes. Those turned out to be the best tasting potatoes I've had yet.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Nov 26, 2016)

*sorry game over*

Went to start up a recently bought used stove for the first time... Doesnt work.  Clock and timers and light indicators to burners come on but doesnt heat up.

This comes a few months after setting my previous stove on fire.  If anyone seen that message in 'whats cooking'.

Yed they both electric... Sorry for false alarm.. 

Wasted $25 on ingredients too...


----------

